# stupid question i know actually 2



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

ok i have 2 questions that maybe kind of dumb but since i never seem to get the same answer twice i will pose it here. 

1: what is the difference between shocks and struts and do all cars have both and if not how can i tell them a part

2: are coil overs just the name for upgraded springs and shocks (struts) that come in a package

thanx a lot
aiata


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

aiata said:


> *1: what is the difference between shocks and struts and do all cars have both and if not how can i tell them a part
> *


OK, they are both dampers. They control spring oscillations. As for what is what, that is a matter of semantics and lots of people have their own definitions, but here is what is traditionally used:

Shocks only control suspension movements. In other words, if you remove them, the rest of the suspension stays in its proper place.

Struts are dampers (shocks absorbers) that also location the suspension. In other words, if you remove a strut, nothing is holding the rest of the suspension in place. Struts are also the upper locating member of your suspension.

Examples, the B13 has struts all around while the B14 has front struts and rear "shocks." The P10 has front "shocks" and rear struts while the P11 has "shocks" all the way around.

Also, some people also call struts shocks.... just to confuse matters.



aiata said:


> * 2: are coil overs just the name for upgraded springs and shocks (struts) that come in a package*


What are traditionally refered to as coilovers are spring set-ups that also use an adjustable lower spring seat for setting ride height. There are sleeve type coilovers such as Ground Control that have a threaded sleeve that is placed around the damper body and the lower spring seat threads onto the sleeve. There are also threaded body dampers that are also coilovers that have the spring seat threaded directly on the damper body itself. Usually, coilovers use 2.25" diameter or 2.5" diameter racing springs such as Eibach ERS springs.


----------

